

Show HN: Raspberry Pi Temperature Sensor Project - dwiechert
https://github.com/DWiechert/pi-temperature

======
HeyLaughingBoy
I hate to be "that guy" but if this is what passes for an interesting project
these days, I could flood github with all the miscellaneous crap I have on my
testbench.

Temperature is the most commonly measured process variable. Measuring it in
most cases is _trivial_!

Show me an RPi project that calculates the temperature of a blast furnace by
measuring the air pressure and the speed of sound in the vicinity and I'll
change my mind.

~~~
joezydeco
Embedded guy here as well. I have to chuckle when I see a mountain of Java
code to do a simple sensor operation but, hey, at least they're _trying_ to
understand how to make it all work.

What's distressing is that these folks will win in the end, and IoT wind up
being quad-core devices @ 800Mhz because everyone is writing their system
nodes in node.js or running a JVM. Small and tight just isn't worth the effort
anymore.

~~~
exelius
Hell, Java is too much of a pain to build and deploy (especially for something
like this that requires custom hardware). I built a similar project 2 years
ago in Python and it's good enough.

Embedded hardware still has its place though. General purpose kernels like
this can't handle timing-sensitive operations well, so there will always be a
need for small and tight real-time programming. Other solutions exist such as
binding a separate microcontroller to the host OS, but they're clunky and
require additional drivers/libraries.

But you're right, IoT will end up being quad-core devices running some version
of Linux because it's an easily accessible development platform that provides
TCP/IP and a bazillion actively maintained drivers. And why not? The silicon
is getting cheaper every day.

------
staticvar
I like this project :). I made a similar temperature alert system with
Raspberry Pi called Fido. It supports the Temper1 USB sensor and the
Temperature/Humidity Pro sensor for GrovePi board that attaches to the R-Pi.

See the page for farmers -> [http://farmhack.net/tools/fido-temperature-alarm-
sends-text-...](http://farmhack.net/tools/fido-temperature-alarm-sends-text-
messages)

Code here ->
[https://github.com/fidoserver/Fido](https://github.com/fidoserver/Fido)

~~~
staticvar
Also, I got funded today by the Knight Foundation to work on the Open Pipe Kit
which should be a more modular version of Fido. The goal is to make it dead
simple for anyone to send data from sensor to anywhere on the Internet.

Blog post ->
[http://www.knightfoundation.org/blogs/knightblog/2015/2/10/k...](http://www.knightfoundation.org/blogs/knightblog/2015/2/10/knight-
prototype-fund-supports-10-new-data-storytelling-projects/)

Project page -> [http://farmhack.net/tools/open-pipe-
kit](http://farmhack.net/tools/open-pipe-kit)

------
fudged71
Tomorrow I might post our 3D printer operating system, which includes
calibrated temperature readings and SMS alerts among many other things
(webcam, motor control, and printing objects remotely)

------
bobowzki
I see no mention of calibration.. Calibration is important. Even if you don't
do it you should be aware of what the error might be.

~~~
dwiechert
Thanks for the suggestion - I've added a note to my issues list about this.

